# my admech army WIP



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

So I decided to start on an admech army so i got to my local store and first bought a henchman crusader and a techpriest I will buy some more minis when I have time and the money but here are already my first shots of my tech magos hope you like him








here you can clearly see that I have removed the shield and filled up the lag it was quite tricky do








here you can see my back pack hath to greenstuff it to the model to make it fit wel if somebody can post a tutorial of how to make greenstuf cables I can put some greenstuf cables from the backpack towards head like fw model







my future psycannon I know it doesnt look like one but I just like the flamer twinlinked plasma combo k:







together with my converted axe.

I still have one little qeustion for you can somebody put a tutorial online how to make (not to bulky) servo arms please I am desperate :cray: thanks for looking I can andswer your qeustion comments and tips are welcom


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

wow it is looking pretty nice, but for servo arms, mabie try using spru, cut it up, seen someone do it before and it comes out pretty nicely, also try using sentinel bits, like from the legs it looks mint when its done properly

Happy Converting!
Hugor


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

The first pics are a bit fuzzy... but the work looks really good. Nice GS hood! Creative conversions!


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks for you reply (sorry for bad english) I just started with the hobby and the admech is one of ther reason I started it. I will try to make a servo arm and update the count as psy cannon expect new pictures very soon.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

servo arms...hmmm

well, my suggestion, for the arm itself, Buy a guitar string (either the low E string off a guitar or the A string off a bass) and, cut off the right length you want to be the arm, then do it again, so you have 2 pieces of string.

Glue them together and then coat them in glue (to fix them in the position you wish), this gives you a tentacle style arm (think dr octopus). 

I've seen it done before in an Iron warriors army. It stops the arm looking bulky and heavy.

The Iron warrior with this design in question was the Lord who had 4 of these arms.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks please linky :so_happy:


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

*my admech army WIP (Updated 29-06-2009)*

sorry for the lateness of the small updates hath to go with my family to the city boring 








my updated count as psycannon 








another shot








the servo arm was realy diffucult to make still not finished dough








I shaved of the icon of the shield and try to greenstuff a admech (which failed horribly need to pracitice more)







groupshot
go to get me some more greenstuff and maybe some skiiarti (gaurdsman + high elf archers and lots of greenstuff) dont know how much money I have at the moment


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel naughty k: lets double post I have worked my butt of to get some more money expect updat with skiiarti a finished tech magos and stuff like that but before that I am going on a holiday


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

*admech wip updated please reply*

nobody repleyed :cray: well I am back from holiday and I finished my magos
have started on skiartii but sorry no pics now


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Wow! The GS on the shield is very nice. What colors are you using?


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

well I am planning to do it non metalic metalic the armour gonna be hawk tourqouse, robes are bonna be scrab red I dont know about gold but I will find something its already looking realy nice


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Woah, NMM is hardcore, If you pull it off, I will Rep the @&*! out of you. Nice to se ambition with those model, i'm behind ya all the way!


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

I painted for two days and this is how far I am just remeber I am just in the hobby so be nice and also still not completed hope you like it


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

looking good so far  just a small tip, water your paint down a little bit from the pictures it looks a little too thick. Keep up the good work


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

small update thanks for the support ltp I already have waterd it down it just looks like that through the pics


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Dude very good 
+rep


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

made a greenstuf targeter its crappie when you just cant hit the swarm with your incarnator















skiiarti







moar pics
btw gleued my foot to floor never use superglue kids


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Have you tried using inks, i think the armour need a wash of blue ink (but it might wash out your highlights so only put it in the recessives if you dont feel confident), anyway looking good so far. Keep it up :victory:


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

looking good! Green Stuffing guardsmen is the way to go with Scitarii


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn internet. Sorry.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

have not realy been busy latly on the cause there is a tournament at my locale gaming shop here are some pics
mk3 armour for my new commander on bike with 2 combi melta helfire round digital lasers and grenade launcher wanna get some tracks for the so I can also use fore my admech force








tactical squad


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

super thread necro! anyway started again with painting and modeling here are some results


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Definitely very interested in seeing some of the previous works (the tech priest was quite epic) completed

Good stuff, SMfanboy, + rep


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Good looking stuff, but that etched brass is bugging me. I think you should pop off that guy's arms, and wrap the brass around, as if its actually part of his armor. Otherwise, how is he suppose to give his battle brother a hug without stabbing his arms with those wings!?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Honestly? It looks a tad rough mate. However it is far better than I will ever be able to do. Plus rep dude, keep it up. Oh and I agree with Pherion about the brass thing, or put it on his backpack so it looks more....Well, more attatched.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

well update time its coming along nicely, maybe with some hard work I'll even be ready to paint in a couple of weeks


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

I know, I know its a double post but I got to ask you guys a question how do you guys make a pole for lets say a banner or in this case hallberds


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

GS looks good man, I can't really give you any advise as I've never even tried GS lol.



smfanboy said:


> I know, I know its a double post but I got to ask you guys a question how do you guys make a pole for lets say a banner or in this case hallberds


Plastruct! The tubes are fantastic for making poles. Example:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

You need some praetorian servitors to balance your force out. 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Praetorian_Servitors


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

@pherion thanks mate I will look if I still got some banner arms 
@ LukeValantine ?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

The arm I used was just a normal bolter arm, the tube just fits where the bolter would  You just have to rotate the wrist.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

pro thread necro!

It's been a long time but I decided I would get back in to warhammer 40k. 
I already have started on the magos and he got his first couple of layers, expect pics soon.


and btw merry christmas


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes I have started painting, the red looks good and I am rather happy about it. 
On the right paulderon I also experimented with nmm. Please comment and say what I have done wrong and what I should do better.


----------

